# Where do I find....



## A-Poc (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm looking for a pump for our 150 gallon tank... freshwater... and I was wundering how much it would set me back. I need one in the next month or so for the most reasonable price.

Mike


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

A pump???? An in line pump? Submersible? What kind of pump do you need?


----------

